# Kann Need for speed Hot Pursuit nicht mehr freischalten?



## Harry70 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte Need For Speed Hot Pursuit instalieren aber er sagt mir immer Freischaltcode wurde schon zu oft benutzt habe es aber erst drei mal instaliert. Das Spiel ist Registriert und alles  kennt sich jemant danit aus?


----------



## Harry70 (22. Juli 2011)

Kann geschlossen werden habe bei der Hotlein von EA angerufen funzt wieder.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. Juli 2011)

UNd Hurra DRM ist ja soooooooo super


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Naja es geht ja wieder alles


----------

